# Calgary Homes



## Fisherman30 (Dec 5, 2018)

Hi Everyone,

I'm based in Calgary for work, so I'm considering moving there. Are there any areas not too far from the airport someone could recommend where I could have 4 bedrooms, finished basement and nice size garage for under $600k? Definitely does not have to be in the city. I was looking a bit at Airdrie, but I have really no local knowledge of Airdrie or any of the other towns in the area. 

Thanks!


----------



## OptsyEagle (Nov 29, 2009)

Just take a look. You can put into any criteria you want and save any location you want. Just keep in mind that inventories of homes for sale are usually not the highest in January.






Real Estate Listings in Canada: houses, condos, land, property | REALTOR.ca


Find your next residential or commercial property with Canada's largest real estate website - REALTOR.ca. Our complete database of real estate listings will make finding your next place easy!




www.realtor.ca


----------



## P_I (Dec 2, 2011)

Fisherman30 said:


> I'm based in Calgary for work, so I'm considering moving there. Are there any areas not too far from the airport


What is your definition of 'not far'? I'm located in the deep south-east and before COVID-19 it generally was possible to be door-to-door from my house to the airport. The Calgary Ring Road – Overview | Alberta.ca has definitely helped.

Where do you live now and are you looking for something comparable?

Given your username, does Why Calgary is a Fly Fishing Paradise interest you? If so, you might want to narrow your searches to neighbourhoods connected to either the Bow or Elbow River.


----------



## Fisherman30 (Dec 5, 2018)

P_I said:


> What is your definition of 'not far'? I'm located in the deep south-east and before COVID-19 it generally was possible to be door-to-door from my house to the airport.
> 
> Where do you live now and are you looking for something comparable?
> 
> Given your username, does Why Calgary is a Fly Fishing Paradise interest you? If so, you might want to narrow your searches to neighbourhoods connected to either the Bow or Elbow River.


Actually, yes, the fly fishing in Calgary is definitely appealing to me. I would like to be within half an hour of the airport, ideally. I'm currently in Winnipeg. Thanks!


----------



## P_I (Dec 2, 2011)

If you like skiing and escaping into the foothills and/or mountains for outdoor activities then you probably want to look in the north-west for easier access towards Canmore, Banff, Lake Louise, etc.

From our location in the deep south-east it adds about 30 minutes to reach Banff.


----------



## d00little (Jul 2, 2017)

Fisherman30 said:


> Actually, yes, the fly fishing in Calgary is definitely appealing to me. I would like to be within half an hour of the airport, ideally. I'm currently in Winnipeg. Thanks!


Half an hour to the airport is pretty much everywhere in the city during non-rush hour. How often will you need to go to the airport, every week?


----------



## peterk (May 16, 2010)

The Calgary market for low-mid priced (your 600k budget) detached houses is nuts in Calgary right now. Multiple showings on day 1 of listings, so I've heard.

Still good value compared to other major Canadian cities though. But perhaps not Winnipeg...

Certainly there is a wide array of neighborhoods at different price points, generally radiating from downtown outward, in terms of declining prices.

If you don't value things like being nearer to downtown or nearer to the mountains, then you'll want to avoid paying a premium for that. Airdrie might suit you. Also the far SE is good value. Airport access isn't really a problem from anywhere across the city.


----------



## Fisherman30 (Dec 5, 2018)

d00little said:


> Half an hour to the airport is pretty much everywhere in the city during non-rush hour. How often will you need to go to the airport, every week?


About 4-5 times a month. So I won't be making the drive every day or anything like that.


----------



## Fisherman30 (Dec 5, 2018)

peterk said:


> The Calgary market for low-mid priced (your 600k budget) detached houses is nuts in Calgary right now. Multiple showings on day 1 of listings, so I've heard.
> 
> Still good value compared to other major Canadian cities though. But perhaps not Winnipeg...
> 
> ...


Thanks Peter. Yes, I'm somewhat leaning towards Airdrie at the moment, after browsing MLS. I don't mind driving to downtown when I need to. I also like the idea of spending time in the mountains, but I wouldn't be going out to the mountains often enough that the drive from somewhere like Airdrie would really bother me.


----------



## peterk (May 16, 2010)

I mean, I don't think I could really recommend Airdrie... Not that I know much about it other than it's a bedroom community and satellite suburb of Calgary. I'm sure it's has a few nice amenities, maybe. And probably good value for real estate

Where are you working, won't you have a commute to the office (eventually lol)? Are you bringing a young family with you?

Personally I would want to live in older more central parts of calgary. Just north of the river, or SW near the reservoir. But those are much more expensive areas.

If I were thinking about satellite suburbs I'd probably want to live in Okotoks. But that's just me and I'd value the easy access to the SW area of Alberta, which are my favourite for outdoors stuff.


----------



## Eder (Feb 16, 2011)

If you like Surrey you'd like Airdrie.


----------



## Fisherman30 (Dec 5, 2018)

peterk said:


> I mean, I don't think I could really recommend Airdrie... Not that I know much about it other than it's a bedroom community and satellite suburb of Calgary. I'm sure it's has a few nice amenities, maybe. And probably good value for real estate
> 
> Where are you working, won't you have a commute to the office (eventually lol)? Are you bringing a young family with you?
> 
> ...


Thanks Peter. I do also like the idea of an older neighborhood with trees, things to do etc. I'll look into Okotoks. I'm a pilot, and usually, I go to the airport, leave for about 4 days and come back. So I would be making the drive about four times a month normally. We have a 2 year old, with likely more in the near future. Thanks again for the tips!


----------



## nobleea (Oct 11, 2013)

peterk said:


> I mean, I don't think I could really recommend Airdrie... Not that I know much about it other than it's a bedroom community and satellite suburb of Calgary. I'm sure it's has a few nice amenities, maybe. And probably good value for real estate
> 
> Where are you working, won't you have a commute to the office (eventually lol)? Are you bringing a young family with you?
> 
> Personally I would want to live in older more central parts of calgary. Just north of the river, or SW near the reservoir. But those are much more expensive areas.


I'd agree with all of this. Airdrie has lot of kids, pickup trucks, and minivans. I put a lot of value being close to the river valley, so more central in Calgary, but I don't know what you'd get for 600K there. I'd prefer to be in a flat area or an older area with taller trees. The newer areas of Calgary are depressing with the rolling hills full of vinyl siding and asphalt shingles as far as the eye can see.


----------



## One Day Closer (Jan 12, 2022)

For what its worth...
Personally, I don't like Airdrie,
I live in Chestermere, and it takes 45 minutes from my driveway to the gate as long as I don't stop for a coffee (Starbucks line up adds 15). Nice community and easy to get anywhere and everywhere around Calgary areas. Prices have been lower in Chestermere but are climbing as it is growing.


----------



## Fisherman30 (Dec 5, 2018)

One Day Closer said:


> For what its worth...
> Personally, I don't like Airdrie,
> I live in Chestermere, and it takes 45 minutes from my driveway to the gate as long as I don't stop for a coffee (Starbucks line up adds 15). Nice community and easy to get anywhere and everywhere around Calgary areas. Prices have been lower in Chestermere but are climbing as it is growing.


Thanks ODC, I'll check out Chestermere as well.


----------



## peterk (May 16, 2010)

Well sounds like you have options then. I wouldn't be too miffed about an hour drive to the airport once a week. Mainly it's what lifestyle you want then. Urban, surburban, or town. And how much cost of living value you want / budget you have for real estate.

Calgary is certainly not "big city" for raising your kids in, but still it's urban, with it's pros and cons. Chestermere is nice too. Another satellite bedroom community. 

There's also Cochrane, which is another nice town, but also pricey, and much closer to the mountains.

Okotoks and surrounding would be good for fishing. But with little babies I assume your fishing days are on hold for the most part lol.


----------



## Fisherman30 (Dec 5, 2018)

peterk said:


> Well sounds like you have options then. I wouldn't be too miffed about an hour drive to the airport once a week. Mainly it's what lifestyle you want then. Urban, surburban, or town. And how much cost of living value you want / budget you have for real estate.
> 
> Calgary is certainly not "big city" for raising your kids in, but still it's urban, with it's pros and cons. Chestermere is nice too. Another satellite bedroom community.
> 
> ...


Yes, there hasn't been much fishing lately lol. Cochrane would be nice too. There's not much selection there right now in my budget. I have a friend who lives in Cochrane who I have visited on occasion. So I'm familiar with the town. It is a nice place for sure. It's about half way between the mountains and the city, which is nice. A little closer to the city than to the mountains. I really enjoy skiing and mountain biking, so it would be a good location from that perspective.


----------



## Eder (Feb 16, 2011)

I lived in Canmore for almost a quarter century...I commuted to Calgary and further every day so my wife & kids (and myself on weekends) could enjoy the mountain small town life. I think it was worth it...takes a commitment though.


----------



## Plugging Along (Jan 3, 2011)

Eder said:


> I lived in Canmore for almost a quarter century...I commuted to Calgary and further every day so my wife & kids (and myself on weekends) could enjoy the mountain small town life. I think it was worth it...takes a commitment though.


I know a few people that do an equivalent. Except OP wants a 4 bedroom, finish basement/ garage for <$600k, that won't happen in Canmore.


----------



## peterk (May 16, 2010)

Yup, options for young people/families with good jobs and good incomes are shrinking and shrinking.


----------



## Fisherman30 (Dec 5, 2018)

peterk said:


> Yup, options for young people/families with good jobs and good incomes are shrinking and shrinking.


Housing prices are insane. My Wife and I combined make around 200k/year, and that seems to be barely enough income to afford a decent house in most major cities. Forget Toronto. Thankfully we have been in the housing market for 9 years, and have some equity built in our two properties. If it weren't for that, I don't know how we would afford to start fresh into this market.


----------



## Numbersman61 (Jan 26, 2015)

I live in the Deep South and currently find no diificulty in getting to the airport due to the ring road. However, you should be aware that a lot of home construnction is forecast for Calgary south. In a few years, I expect the ring road will suffer congestion issues. My recommendation - Airdrie or north Calgary east of Deerfoot.


----------



## nobleea (Oct 11, 2013)

Edmonton's ring road is about a decade ahead of Calgarys. So you can look to see what will happen in terms of congestion. As mentioned, as sprawl increases, there are parts of the ring road that will have significant congestion during busy times (in Edmonton that's in the Southwest).


----------

